# emergency!!



## King_Sakana (Jun 18, 2010)

I got knifefish and discus in the 75 tank.
Just recently my knifefish got cloudy eye and some white stuff on the body.
so i added a bit aquarium salt but didnt seem to work. the next couple days all my discus got the same thing. Im not sure if they have velvet or fungal infection.
How do i treat them???
Can i add ich-x or should i use melafix/pimafix??
Will either one of them work for both knifefish and discus?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

If you are able to post a photo of the white stuff it would help in trying to identify what you are dealing with. Did you recently add any new fish to the aquarium? Are the discus hanging at the surface of the water?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I have had a similar problem with my chocolate cichlid.
Is it one eye or both?
Check all your water parameters and list them here. (everyone will ask before they can give much advice)
Melafix and pimafix together gave me the best results. Its gram negative and posetive plus works on fungus and bacterial infecvtions. Cheap as dirt at J&L aquatics.
50% water changes weekly have really made a difference in the health of my fish.
In all honesty though her eye never fully recovered. I believe it was a physical injury.
Any chance of yours being a physical or violent injuries?


----------

